

Germany to Legislate 30 Percent Quota for Women on Company Boards - ytNumbers
http://www.dw.de/germany-to-legislate-30-percent-quota-for-women-on-company-boards/a-18088840

======
nabla9
Should they have smaller quota for smaller boards? If the change of selecting
woman or man would be totally equal, 11-18% of company boards with 5-8 members
would fail this criteria.

Where is the line between discrimination and unconscious prejudice and should
we treat them differently? For example, it seems that height is as important
as race or gender as a determinant of wages and leadership roles.

[http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/everyday_economics/2002/0...](http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/everyday_economics/2002/03/short_changed.html)

[http://gladwell.com/blink/why-do-we-love-tall-
men/](http://gladwell.com/blink/why-do-we-love-tall-men/)

>In the U.S. population, about 14.5 percent of all men are six feet or over.
Among CEOs of Fortune 500 companies, that number is 58 percent.

